# Room for Rent in Telluride



## mitgreer (Oct 22, 2003)

Room for rent in Telluride. 2bd/2 bath condo. Own bathroom, use of garage. $750 + utilities. Located in Mtn. Village a block away from the Chondola. Call Tim @ 970-389-4575.


----------

